# Final Vote Please! For Ruger's registered name!



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay guys, sorry for this post following so closely to the last, but it has come down to TWO final choices of Registered names for Ruger. It will be used for both the AKC and UKC registration... I really am stuck between the two and really would like as much input as I can get.

So, what name are you most likely to remember, or which one do you think suits him best?

Stats:

Call name: Ruger
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Color: Black
Age: 10 mos.
Height: 25.5" at the withers
Weight: ~80#




















Thank you!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dog! What are the 2 options?


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Gorgeous dog! What are the 2 options?


The two options are:

Rebel Moon's Full Metal Blackjack

or

Rebel Moon's Shot of Jack

There is a poll at the top of the thread where it keeps track of the votes.  If you can't see the poll though, feel free to just post your vote!

Also, I should add that Jack is the name he had while at the breeder's, which obviously I changed, but I wanted to tie it in somehow!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh ok, didn't see the poll.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

just a tiny little bump


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I voted  Gorgeous Dog, I might be partial to the BGSD though.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I voted shot of Jack since it incorporated his current and previous name


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I voted! Gorgeous dog!!


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! Both for the votes, and the compliments. Just found out that Ruger's littermate's owner is also on this forum, he has the only other pup in the litter that I really liked a lot! 

And GSDSunshine, now, I wonder why you'd be partial to BGSDs??  Another BGSD I am in love with on here is GSDBESTK9's boy Aslan...GORGEOUS!


----------



## Iloveshepherds64 (Apr 17, 2010)

He's Gorgeous. Of coarse I'm partial to black too!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That was tough, but I voted for Shot of Jack.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love black GSD's!!! I voted for Shot of Jack too


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a tie so far!


----------

